# France visa centre



## birdcageveil (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Is there any other France visa centre for me to apply schengen visa aside from TLS contact? Their nearest appointment is 28th September.
Thank you


----------



## BoilingFrog (10 mo ago)

I presume you are in the UK, have you tried other centres around the country? living in Cardiff I ended up going to Manchester. If it is not too far to your nearest one you could try an on-spec visit and just hope someone is kind to you. But I wouldn't make a long trip on such a gamble. There is also the upgraded £50 service, which might possibly have more availability


----------

